# Germans opened boxes



## genehack (Jun 18, 2003)

This came from Germany earlier:

i was with a friend yesterday who is working in a big macShop - i can´t tell you city and shopname, because he´ll lose his job.
 they got new computers yesterday and they are the new 970s mit OSX 10.2.7.??

 There is no "G5" shown on the outer hull, just PowerMacintosh 970. The Computers are there is two versions. Grey plastic with Aluminium or white plastic with Aluminium. The grey version has got the grill optic (grey stripes), the white is completely white, no structure.
 The Picture seen in here    (where this was posted, --> the translator,MacCaine)  is a fake, definitely.
 The Machines are not shaped as seen on the picture, no grill-style air-intakes. But small holes on the top and bottom, rounded out on the front. Similar to the ones from the eMacs.
 The Machines are rounded out to top-front side and to the front.
 All have got Superdrives.
 The sides are covered with Alu, the right cover can be opened to access the inside.
 On top and bottom, the machine has got 2 polished steelparts.
 The Slots for the drives are in a "box that can be pulled out!!!!!!" On this  box is the Apple Logo and "Powermacintosh 970" It can be rotated 90 degr. If rotated you can use the machine as desktop or as tower. There is space for 5 drives -  optical or HD.
 on the frontside there are 1 FW 800 Port,  Headphones, Mic, bluetooth logo,  three apple typical buttons, and chromed speaker.
 on the back are 1 FW 800, 1 FW 800, 2x USB, 1 USB 2.0, ethernet, ADC, DVI and four diagonal PCI Slots!!!!!, speaker connector, mic.
 Size of hull.:      15cm x 65cm x 40cm

 There is a new alu/white keyboard, optical 2 button mouse without cord, srollwheel made of alu, bluetooth.

 The machine did´t start from a OsX 10.2.6 HD

 Inside one CPU, cooler for two cores!!!!!!

 the new Displays...!!!!!!!  can be positioned exactly into small fittings on the left side of the hull, so that when it is used as a desktop, the display doesn´t slip away.


----------



## phatcactus (Jun 18, 2003)

Two-button mouse?  I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## uoba (Jun 18, 2003)

Hmmm, the rotating Apple Mac everybody!


----------



## Decado (Jun 18, 2003)

sndz nice! i will get one. But i cant afford a new display  Does anyone know if you can connect an old AppleVision display to newer computers with some kind of dongel?

btw... the above post seem kind of trustworthy. those germans are crazy risking their jobs like that


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 18, 2003)

Man, that is one detailed discription. I think this guy is onto something


----------



## Greystroke (Jun 18, 2003)

yeah no kidding....leave it to the germans...not only are they risking their jobs but a suit against them too i'm sure.

either if this pans out to be true these sound like some radically new machines. i'm excited


----------



## Sogni (Jun 18, 2003)

Wha? No pics?


----------



## designer (Jun 18, 2003)

I can't wait until they release new powermac.

OMG, wireless 2 button mouse will be welcome feature.

I have to buy 3 button mouse anyway in order to work with 3D software. That's small price for what I will get from new powermac.

I have 3 yrs old mac. When it came, it has 9.x and I installed X as soon as it available. Yes X crashed several times but way less than PC at work. I think it crashed less than 5 times during 2 yrs+. Most of time, beta program causes crash.

Anyway, I wish someone can put picture. Second thought, that's not a really good idea 

Probably, I am going to sell my old mac through eBay.com when I get new mac.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 18, 2003)

I can't wait, this seems detailed enough to be real, but could just be a well thought out dream ;^)  I would LOVE to have one of these machines!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 18, 2003)

Sounds like complete BS...

Apple isn't going to be issuing two different versions of the Pro machines. The pro line, even at the height of the five flavored fruity iMacs, has always been a "one size fits all" design. 

Besides, I doubt if any retailer (outside of the Apple Stores, where Apple has control) will receive any new machines before Monday's announcement. Especially one in Germany, where new releases usually take a week or two to show up.

If this guy really saw what he saw (in a computer shop no less), then why didn't he shoot a digital pic? Because it's not true, that's why...


----------



## Decado (Jun 18, 2003)

Maybe the white one wasnt a Pro machine. Just semi-Pro


----------



## garymum4d (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *Sounds like complete BS...
> 
> Apple isn't going to be issuing two different versions of the Pro machines. The pro line, even at the height of the five flavored fruity iMacs, has always been a "one size fits all" design.
> ...



You may be right..

We will find out in a few days and then these people will either look stupid or smug!!

It's not long now!!!!!!!


----------



## uoba (Jun 18, 2003)

Since these things don't ship until (sometimes) weeks after the announcement dates, the validity of this claim is suspect. (However, Apple may be so excited about this machine that they wanna get 'em out ASAP  )

As Serpicolugnut stated, two versions of the casing would be a little off from Apples past exploits (again one could be the rumoured xStation... damn I'll have to stop contradicting myself :O !))

The rotating, 90 degree, diagonal passage, to me, is the most unbelievable... but I don't wanna look like a complete idiot when it comes out, so... er... carry on... as you where.


----------



## tk4two1 (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by serpicolugnut _
> *Sounds like complete BS...
> 
> Apple isn't going to be issuing two different versions of the Pro machines. The pro line, even at the height of the five flavored fruity iMacs, has always been a "one size fits all" design.
> ...



Many retailers in the us and europe have confirmed that they have received large shippments from Apple that have instructions not to open until June 23.  It seems that as soon as the annoucement is made on moday we will be able to buy these machines immediately. I personaly believe that it is true.


----------



## mindbend (Jun 18, 2003)

I have no idea what to think anymore. I'm disappointed in myself for spoiling the "surprise". Course, if it's a fake, then I guess nothing has been spoiled.

The details are excellent. Nice inventiveness if it's a fake.

One thing is for sure. More than I can remember, this announcement (or lack thereof) will be the biggest excitement we have seen in a while, or the biggest let down. There is no inbetween.


----------



## LordOphidian (Jun 18, 2003)

My question is about the 1 usb 2.0 jack. I thought that usb 2 used the same jack as usb 1.1, and if so, how the hell is the average user going to tell the difference?

I would assume that if apple was going to do usb 2 they would just make the whole onboard usb bus 2.0, since its compatable with 1.1.

I also wonder about the bluetooth logo aparently on the front. As far as I can remember, Apple has never put a logo on the front of the computer, save for their own, and putting the BT logo on there would be interesting, as its not the most spectacular technology in the box.

This comp does sound awfully cool though, so we shall see what the comming weeks/months bring.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 18, 2003)

The funniest thing is I think that Apple has been hinting that they were unveiling something big since they delayed WWDC into June.  Read this:





> Get an in-depth look at the future of the Mac platform and a preview release                 of the next major version of Mac OS X, codenamed "Panther", at Worldwide                 Developers Conference 2003, June 23-27, in San Francisco.
> http://developer.apple.com/wwdc/


Reading it when it was released I was drawn to the Panther announcement, and didn't think anything of the first few words.  "Get an in-depth look at the future of the Mac platform..."  Also meaning "Get an in-depth look at the [Power-PC 970 Processor from IBM]." 
If it didn't say "AND a preview release of the next major version..."  It wouldn't be explictly announcing new hardware.
If not new hardware, the above statement tells us that something big besides Panther is coming out from behind the curtain, and coupled with all the other rumors; this basically confirms the PPC-970.
Or it's just my incredibly lenient interpretiaion of a very vague and general sentence...


----------



## Arden (Jun 18, 2003)

This description really sounds like wishful thinking.  I don't know why Apple _wouldn't_ call it a G5, because "Power Mac 970" doesn't go along with their design schemes for the past 6 years.  However, including pop-out drives would be a very interesting feature, as you could just pop your old Superdrive, or hard drive, or whatever out and replace it with a minimum of fuss.

And I certainly hope Apple keeps this computer easy to open.


----------



## gwynarion (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm 99% sure that this picture is a fake.  Probably more sure than that, even.  All the same, it fits in with this thread and I thought I'd share it.  I can see a number of things right off the bat that make this picture look wrong to me, but all the same it is one of the more attractive "leaked" pictures I've seen over the past few months.


----------



## kbata (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Apple is releasing computers next week but it's hard to believe some of these reports on the case design.  Too many conflicting stories.  This story has a CPU speed that sounds too fast for right now.  Who knows.  Maybe IBM's having good success churning out chips that rate faster than expected.  My guess is that it will start with a slower 1.2-1.8 ghz processor with duals and faster 2.2+ghz in the 4-6 weeks after announcement.  It will have Hyper-Transport.  Firewire 800 and 400, USB 2.0.  A better on board sound system and if they follow past releases the first ones available will have Super Drives.  I guess the last word will come from Steve in less than a week!


----------



## MikeXpop (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gwynarion _
> *I'm 99% sure that this picture is a fake. Probably more sure than that, even.  All the same, it fits in with this thread and I thought I'd share it. I can see a number of things right off the bat that make this picture look wrong to me, but all the same it is one of the more attractive "leaked" pictures I've seen over the past few months. *



Remember the cube/toaster photoshops when the Cube was announced? I really hope that's not what it really looks like, or else we'll being seeing a lot of trash can photoshops.


----------



## mightyjlr (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gwynarion _
> *I'm 99% sure that this picture is a fake.  Probably more sure than that, even.  All the same, it fits in with this thread and I thought I'd share it.  I can see a number of things right off the bat that make this picture look wrong to me, but all the same it is one of the more attractive "leaked" pictures I've seen over the past few months. *



this picture is over a year old, and is a fake


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by genehack _
> *
> 
> There is a new alu/white keyboard, optical 2 button mouse without cord, srollwheel made of alu, bluetooth.
> *


Cool...


> *
> Inside one CPU, cooler for two cores!!!!!!
> *


Cooler....


> *
> the new Displays...!!!!!!!  can be positioned exactly into small fittings on the left side of the hull, so that when it is used as a desktop, the display doesn´t slip away.  *


Coolest!!


----------



## monktus (Jun 18, 2003)

Ooh, I'm intreged by the post. Its obviously difficult to tell the validity of these things but it doesn't sound unfeasible. We'll just have to wait till Monday! As for it not being called a G5, I'd put my money on PowerMac 970 or whatever as opposed to G5. I'd think Apple would want to push the whole 'look guys we've got an entirely new chip here!' thing instead of just another speed bump.

As for the picture, its a not a photo but a 3D render. Pretty sure its fake.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jun 18, 2003)

I SO can't wait until I'm there in San Fran Monday!!!

Steve Jobs is the biggest rock star of our generation.

If they have these babies ready to be purchased at the event, I'm bringing one home!

IMO, there's no way Apple won't do something with the PPC970 now.  They chip is ready.  I'm sure with the weeks of the rumor build up, they can provide us drooling hoards something to salivate over.

I think PM970 works as the machine name.  Break away from the G series and make it really stand out.  Also, since all the techies that will want this know what a 970 is, they've already got their marketing well underway.

I don't know what this machine will be yet, but I know I want it...is that wrong?  lol  ;-)


----------



## Stridder44 (Jun 18, 2003)

Heh, I hope they do make a 2 button mouse. The first (and only) thing i noticed when I switched from pc to mac was the 1 button mouse thing...and that bugged me to no end. Hehe...as for bluetooth, it sounds believable. I wouldn't be suprised if Apple did do something like that...it sounds very Apple-ish.

One things for sure tho, the next few days are going to be very hard to go through....maybe I'll sleep ALOT and make the time go by faster (j/k)


----------



## mightyjlr (Jun 18, 2003)

If Apple indeed designed a 2 button mouse, it better have some sort of scroll wheel/device.  It would be ridiculous if it didn't... right now they are two generations behind, and adding just another button will still keep them a generation behind, even if they have bluetooth.


----------



## dave17lax (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mightyjlr _
> *this picture is over a year old, and is a fake *



Yes, Yes, and Yes. This picture has been out forever, possibly in some grad student's portfolio. The lines are reminiscent of the cube, and it's an obvious render, not photo. Wake me up in a week.


----------



## Stridder44 (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mightyjlr _
> *If Apple indeed designed a 2 button mouse, it better have some sort of scroll wheel/device.  It would be ridiculous if it didn't... right now they are two generations behind, and adding just another button will still keep them a generation behind, even if they have bluetooth. *



You have a point there


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Hmmm, the rotating Apple Mac everybody! *


Might this be the mac hype equivalent of political "spin"?

arf arf...


----------



## gwynarion (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mightyjlr _
> *right now they are two generations behind, and adding just another button will still keep them a generation behind, even if they have bluetooth. *


I disagree.  Generations has nothing to do with it.  Apple designs and sells a 1-button mouse for a number of philosophical and user interface reasons, not because MS has left them hopelessly in the dust.  That is not to say that I completely agree with their decision on this matter to date, but it has nothing to do with being "behind" anyone.  Saying that is like saying that a kite is generations behind a balloon.


----------



## uoba (Jun 19, 2003)

it's not... but it is a couple behind a Boeing 747


----------



## Ricky (Jun 19, 2003)

Um...


> _Originally posted by genehack _
> *optical 2 button mouse without cord, srollwheel made of alu, bluetooth.*


  Read more carefully, please.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Jun 19, 2003)

What about power for the mouse and keyboard?  Is it taken care of through magic pixie dust?

The average consumer isn't going to want to replace batteries on their mice and keyboard.  Heck, I don't want to either. 

Give me my cords!


----------



## mightyjlr (Jun 19, 2003)

oh yea, sorry, I definately missed that...


----------



## Go3iverson (Jun 19, 2003)

Maybe you can plug it in and it charges like the iPod?


----------



## lurk (Jun 19, 2003)

I have batteries in both my mouse and keyboard it ain't that bad.


----------



## Sogni (Jun 19, 2003)

I ain't touching batteries! It's bad enough my digital camera eats batteries for breakfast (had to get 2 sets ofrechargable NiCads for it!)

If the new mouse isn't rechargable - I ain't touching it! I'll get this one instead:
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm?p...ID=3&CONTENTID=4999&countryid=19&languageid=1


----------



## JohnnyX12 (Jun 19, 2003)

I don't think I could handle normal AA batteries.  I think multi-hour rechargeable lithium ion would be the only way to go.


----------



## Arden (Jun 19, 2003)

Apple should at least offer the _option_ of a 1-button mouse or a multi-button mouse.

And how do those Wacom mice and pens work on the tablets?  They don't have batteries, yet they still manage to transmit some sort of signal.  A wireless keyboard and mouse could utilize something like that.

Or they could just have a charging bay for the mouse, not sure about the keyboard, but batteries are a very likely source.


----------



## bobw (Jun 19, 2003)

I have the Logitech MX700 mouse. Works great and I usually only recharge it every 4 or 5 days.


----------



## thisbechuck (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm not completely positive, but I believe the Wacom mice may be kinetically powered to transmit a very faint electromagnetic signal to the tablet. The tablet must be made out of a material sensitive to that kind of signal. I know that the mouse does not work off the tablet, so technically, if apple wanted to implement that kind of technology, both the mouse and the keyboard would have to be placed on some sort of large wired tablet... which probably aint gonna happen.


----------



## Arden (Jun 19, 2003)

Well, just FYI, the mouse on this computer is an optical 3-button Mouse Systems mouse, but it's an old type of optical mouse.  It requires a special reflective mousepad to work.  It's still corded, but it's the same idea.  However, I doubt Apple would do this because it would tether the user to the computer still, effectively defeating the purpose of a cordless mouse.


----------



## texanpenguin (Jun 20, 2003)

The Wacom Mice work almost identically to the tablet pens themselves. It's all to do with some sort of material which conducts electricity, and so slight charges can bounce up and back down the tablet to register its location. The mice, to the best of my knowledge have about four contact points, to facilitate the mice buttons and the motion of the mouse.

But then, I could be wrong.


----------



## Vyper (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bobw _
> *I have the Logitech MX700 mouse. Works great and I usually only recharge it every 4 or 5 days. *



As do I. It's the greatest mouse in the world.


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by genehack _
> *
> There is no "G5" shown on the outer hull, just PowerMacintosh 970. The doesn´t slip away. *



Hmmm...  The German info and the "leaked" info seem to conflict - I have a hard time believing that Apple would call it BOTH "G5" in sales material, and "PowerMacintosh 970" on the product itself.  Which to believe (if either one?)??

...I'm going to go with the "G5", personally.  This rumor sounds like so much fluff...

Rip


----------



## turncoat (Jun 21, 2003)

It sounds fake, and I hope it is.


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, G5 seems to make more "sense", marketing-wise.  And it's 1 more than Pentium IV, so it must be better, right?

(AMD's Operon is what, K8, so the PPC still has a bit to go =)

Incidentally, does anyone know what the "G" in the G3/4/5 stands for?

Rip


----------



## adambyte (Jun 22, 2003)

"Generation," right? At least, that's what I assume.

btw, official PowerPC road map can be found here...

http://e-www.motorola.com/webapp/sps/site/overview.jsp?nodeId=03M943030450467M983989030230


----------



## fryke (Jun 22, 2003)

Generation, yes.

PowerPC 601 = G1, 1st Generation
PowerPC 603/604 = G2
PowerPC 740/750 = G3
PowerPC 74xx = G4

Well, that was Motorola's 'generation' info. Now that Apple uses the 970 as G5, I guess we'll leave the G's up to Apple.


----------



## Randman (Jun 22, 2003)

Forget all the numbering, Apple should just call it G Wiz.


----------

